# What a great young team!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seeing the Zarko Cabarkapa thread reminded me of what a great young team the Suns have. They are set for years to come with the core of young guys that they have. A few years down the line, I could see them turning into one of the big powers in the West. They've got a great mixture of power, shooting, finesse and agility on their team, and they will also once again be one of the most entertaining teams to watch.

I can see this being the lineup for the Suns if Johnson improves over Training Camp, and if Barbosa impresses...

PG: Stephon Marbury...Leandrinho Barbosa
SG: Joe Johnson...Casey Jacobsen
SF: Shawn Marion...Anfernee Hardaway
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Scott Williams...Bo Outlaw...Tom Gugliotta
C: Jake Voskuhl...Jake Tsakalidis...Zarko Cabarkapa

I think Voskuhl will start for the Suns for the first few games, however...I think that Tsakalidis or Cabarkapa will end up being the starter at the end of the season. It's also likely that the Suns will sign a PG for the minimum (maybe Kenny Anderson).


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Join the club.. Phoenix is one of the most exciting teams in the league, and they're only going to get better. Within 3-4 years, provided they can keep their core unit together, I can see Phoenix and Houston being the top dogs in the west again. Just like old times..


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yes indeed a very exciting team! very enjoyable to watch


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Zarko Won't Play C He'll be More of a SF/PF but damn he's Flexible !!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Zarko is 7'0 and no offense but your Center position right now is kind of week, don't you think they will try and play him there at least part time?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I would try to put Zarko at C only against certain teams if I was Phoenix. Tsakalidis has size, but he really doesn't give you much. But yea, lookin into the future, I can see Phoenix being a great young team for years to come. :yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Zarko will play center plenty. They already said that. He is like 7'0 240lbs right now but certainly not strong.

His offensive game complements Amare's perfecty. He is a GREAT shooter, smooth slasher kinda like Nowitzki.

If you don't like to call him the center then he will be the PF and Amare slides up to the center position.

The Suns play big stretches without a center anyway and most teams are crap at the center position.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

I dont think the Suns has the personnel to be a true title threat. Marbury can do his share but hes just Marbury, not a guy who carry a team to anything special. Marion is a role player, the best kind of role player but still a role player. Im not impressed by Amare until he shows something outside of dunks layups and putbacks. He hasnt shown hes got the brains or discripline to improve his game. Pennys a good smart vet at 2 but at 5 is a big hole. Jake isnt the answer. 

Unless Zarko is something crazy good. The Suns will struggle competing for a title. Theres nobody good enough like a Jordan, Shaq, Hakeem or Duncan to be a title threat. Phoenix reminds me of a poor mans Mavs. The mavs arent nothing too special at all so you work out what that makes the Suns. Theyre cannon fodder for the giants in the West.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Not a title challenger YET. 

With young guys like Amare and Barbosa on the team, the team will just get better over time. Then add on 2 veteran all-stars (Starbury and Marion) on the team who are still pretty young and will still be good for a few more years' to come. This is no doubt a great young team, who'll be awesome in the (near) future! :yes:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker4peat</b>!
> I dont think the Suns has the personnel to be a true title threat. Marbury can do his share but hes just Marbury, not a guy who carry a team to anything special. Marion is a role player, the best kind of role player but still a role player. Im not impressed by Amare until he shows something outside of dunks layups and putbacks. He hasnt shown hes got the brains or discripline to improve his game. Pennys a good smart vet at 2 but at 5 is a big hole. Jake isnt the answer.


None of us honestly think we are a title contender now (barring Amare develping into a superstar this year), but 4 years from now when Amare is getting towards his peak and Stephon and Shawn will be right in their primes, what about then?

The Lakers will have obviously lost Malone, likely Payton, and possibly even Shaq. San Antonio looks to be set, but unless they can add another superstar, there's no way they're going to be able to compete with the Suns.. hell, they barely beat us just this last year! The Timberwolves are going to be in salary cap HELL, anyone who thinks the way their roster looks right now is going to last more than 2 years is nuts.. The Kings will have lost Divac, likely Webber, possibly BoJax (who will be 34, won't be able to rely on the athleticism the way he does now), and their main threats will be who? Peja, Brad Miller, and Bibby? They'll be alright I guess.. not the powerhouse they are now, for sure. Dallas obviously won't have to worry about salary problems, but Nash will have slowed down, and Finley (as much as I love him) has already slowed down a touch, in four years he won't be quite the same player. Because Cuban is willing to spend money, they'll probably still be a great team, but who is to say?

If Francis and Yao can develop a working game, they'll be one of the West's best in a few years.. but right now Phoenix looks to be the top dog in the west's somewhat distant future.

That's MO, anyways..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Join the club..


Count me in!  

But I'm more like a 'come-back supporter'. I supported Suns since the KJ era until Kidd got traded for Marbury, whom I didn't like. That was about 10 years of  

I hope they can keep their core together. As long as Starbury, Matrix, and Amare are there they will be very very good down the road.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> None of us honestly think we are a title contender now (barring Amare develping into a superstar this year), but 4 years from now when Amare is getting towards his peak and Stephon and Shawn will be right in their primes, what about then?
> ...


Watch out for the Grizzlies in a few years.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Don't bother to reply to that Laker4Peat guy. He runs his mouth off on the general board that Amare is stupid because he just dunks.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i gotta admit, i never liked the duns since the suns/bulls rivalry.

but damn that one hell of a team. lotta respect for them, and one hell of a heart in the tough playoff loss to san antonio. marbury reminds me a lot of iverson...


----------

